

Sparkfun to offer SIM cards for 6mo with unlimited data - grhmc
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkfun/15660279625/

======
Jonovono
Cool. I wish there were more people offering 'data only' plans. I was able to
get by with a Bell flex plan for about $10 a month and just use that as my
cell phone plan.

------
cbhl
I can't imagine this going for less than $300.

